# Mack Haven Resort - Drummond Island??



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Anybody ever stay with these guys? Nice accommodations? Which bay are they on? Any other resorts you'd recommend checking out? Thanks


----------



## pusheeman (Aug 29, 2004)

I didn't even think Mack Haven was still in business. We have stayed at birch tree resort for last 5 or 6 years. It is just thru the bushes from Mack Haven.Very fair prices and nice people, very clean cabins, overall good for most anything, hunting or fishing. Have bait shop on premises, so thats a plus. Check their website:
http://www.birchtreeresort.com/aboutus.html

They both are on the wide part of Potagannising River, just before she narrows up and crosses under road.


----------

